
The Android performance gap is getting wider - networked
https://mobiforge.com/news-comment/why-the-performance-gap-is-getting-wider
======
inetsee
For me, the best part of the article was the link at the bottom to a post
titled "12 expert tips on how to boost web performance";
[https://mobiforge.com/research-analysis/12-expert-tips-on-
ho...](https://mobiforge.com/research-analysis/12-expert-tips-on-how-to-boost-
web-performance)

